# amplificador para electromiografo



## KrAK3n (Abr 4, 2007)

este es un diseño usado para un amplificador para electrocardiograma.

me gustaria que porfavor alguien me ayudara a modificarlo para aplicarlo a un electromiografo



gracias


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 5, 2007)

Como se explica en el "Arte de la electrónica":
http://www.cambridge.org/us/catalogue/catalogue.asp?isbn=0521370957
El amplificador de instrumentación de entrada es el
clásico circuito de libro de texto. Su gran defecto es que
para que su rechazo de modo común (CMRR) sea de 40dB
necesitas resistencias del 0.1%
Por eso recomiendo siempre, por que es lo que yo hago,
usar un amplificador de instrumentación integrado, así como
estos:
http://focus.ti.com/paramsearch/doc...log&familyId=500&uiTemplateId=NODE_STRY_PGE_T
No está de mas mirar esto:
http://focus.ti.com/docs/solution/folders/print/272.html

Saludos


----------



## Norberto (Abr 12, 2007)

Tu principal problema no va a ser la tolerancia de las resistencias ( corregible con preset ), sino el ruido electrico, por lo general ( siempre que el equipo sea bueno ) los amplificador de entrada para equipos de medicina se encuentran aislados electricamente de los circuitos de salida ( graficadores, pantallas etc ), esto se logra con transformadores de ferrite en alta frecuencia para alimentar el pre, y con optoacopladores para recibir señales de comando/salida. Una solucion para ensayar es utilizar baterias, blindar todo y poner el blindaje a una buena tierra, si no haces esto no vas a lograr nada.


----------



## Norberto (Abr 12, 2007)

visita 

http://electronet.freeservers.com/ecg/


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 12, 2007)

Insisto en que la calidad es crítica en este tipo de aplicaciones. 
Todo está bien hasta que el paciente se mueve o sufre un 
espasmo, en ese momento las tensiones de modo común se 
van al techo.
Luego está la deriva térmica e higroscópica de los componentes:
Usense resistencias del película metálica fina (metalfilm)
y capacitores de poliester, y NO resistencias de carbon
y capacitores cerámicos para el circuito.
Luego poner el convertidor A/D lo mas cerca posible del 
amplificador, pero nunca un microcontrolador.
Úsese un convertidor de salida SPI, y entonces se puede 
aislar con un dispositivo de estos:
http://www.silabs.com/tgwWebApp/public/web_content/products/Digital_Power/Isolators/en/Si844x.htm
http://www.analog.com/en/prod/0,2877,ADUM1200,00.html
No usen optoacopladores para transmitir data por que 
para activar el fotodiodo se consume mucha corriente, 
y derivan en el tiempo. La electrónica moderna es de
bajas corrientes y tensiones, y estos acopladores digitales 
son perfectos para este tipo de aplicación por que sus 
entradas son como las de una compuerta CMOS.
Los amplificador aislados como la familia ISO de Texas
Instrument esta a la mano tambien.
En algo si estamos todos de acuerdo: blindar, blindar
y blindar, y si podemos trabajar de modo flotante, mejor. 

Saludos


----------



## KrAK3n (May 1, 2007)

este es el amplificador para electromiografo  les envio el plano y la inquietud que tengo a la entrada del ad 620 y sus salidas.


lo preocupante es la cantidad de tensio que esta saliendo lo cual no se si es o no normal



espero su colaboracion

gracias


----------



## Perromuerto (May 2, 2007)

Espero que se hayan tomado la molestia de calcular algo...
Por que es obvio. La hoja de datos del ina128 dice claramente
que la ganancia es G=1+(50k/Rg) donde Rg es la resistencia
usada entre los terminales de ganancia. Si no quieren calcular
de todas formas en la página 9 del documento hay una tabla
en la aparece un valor de 500 para la ganancia si Rg es de 
100ohm, como es su caso. Si una señal de 10mV pico es 
amplificada 500 veces entonces llegará a 5V pico. Lo que
no entiendo es por que le agregan despues una etapa de 
ganancia 10. Entonces están llevando la ganancia a 5000
y no me extrañaría que se estuviese saturado la salida del
primer TL074.  El ina128 por si solo les puede dar la ganancia
que necesitan, por que con una ganancia de 1000 todavía
tiene un ancho de banda de 20kHz que para señales biomédicas
es hasta demasiado. Luego le agregan esa etapa de salida
con una ganancia de 3,2. ¿Para que? Los dos TL074 del medio
hacen un filtro de 20Hz a 500Hz con dos seguidores  de tensión
que tienen unas superfluas resistencias de la salida a tierra.
Sería mucho meojr dejarle el problema de la ganancia al ina128
y usar tres TL074 para hacer un buen filtro paso-banda de 
variable de estado. Pero por sobre todas las cosas, no hay
sustituto para leer las especificaciones y hacer los cálculos

Saludos


----------



## Perromuerto (May 2, 2007)

Aquí  hay una nota de aplicación de "Analog devices" donde
se muestra el filtro de variable de estado y como calcularlo:
http://www.analog.com/UploadedFiles/Application_Notes/57664391956299AN_797_0.pdf
Es lo mas flexible que hay en el mundo analógico. Permite
ajustar calidad, ancho de banda y los cortes. Aparte de que
da tres salidas: paso-bajo, paso-banda y paso-alto.
Perfecto para un crossover electrónico, entre otras cosas.

Saludos


----------



## KrAK3n (May 10, 2007)

tengo este diseño propuesto por nuestro docente de instrumentacion biomedica


afirma que funciona a las mil maravillas


espero comentarios


----------



## Perromuerto (May 10, 2007)

Ese es el esquema clásico. Pero un ina128 hace lo mismo y mejor
con menos partes. Ese circuito requiere de resistencias de precisión
que ya vienen incluidas en el amplificador de instrumentación integrado,
que además viene calibrado de fábrica. Hay circuitos que son muy buenos
para aprender.  Y ese es uno.

Saludos


----------



## sebapostigo (Oct 12, 2007)

Pero los intergrados q usan son low-cost, pq no usan alguno de mayor calidad, al menos en al primera etapa de amplificación, donde la relacion señal ruido es pequeña


----------



## nahumof (May 19, 2008)

Luego poner el convertidor A/D lo mas cerca posible del 
amplificador, pero nunca un microcontrolador.


recientemente encontre este post donde tienen muy buena información de el desaroollo del electromiografo pero no entendi por que no recomiendas la utilizacion de un micro para la adquicicion AD? 

saludos


----------



## edvel (Jun 12, 2008)

Lo mejor para este tipo de aplicación es es un amplificador de instrumentación 
este debe tener un CMRR mayor de 120dB y una impedancia de modo diferencial
mayar a 100Mohm, para disminuir el efecto de de la tensión de la red se usan tres electrodos 
dos para adquirir la señal en modo diferencial y otro como referencia, también es bueno 
trenzar los cables hasta las proximidades del paciente, y que estos estén blindados
por seguridad para el paciente se usan amplificador aislados como los iso de texas instruments 
o también puede ser por acoplamiento óptico puede ser un loc114


----------



## nahumof (Jun 12, 2008)

gracias por la respuesta. ahora estoy trabajando en un estimulador que pueda manejar 8 canales de respuesta y uno de estimulacion, para determinar la promediacion y pertenencia de las fibras nerviosas, y empiezo a buscar información hacerca de la estimulacion,  por obvios motivos requiere de 8 canales de amplificación y filtrado,  gracias por la información. voy a buscar por que creo que hay una manera de conectar las entradas analogicas de un micro un modo diferencial, ahu que sea engañando al micro, tambien estaba pensando en utilizar solo una referencia para los 8 canales, asi como uno de respuesta negativa para todos ya que se supone que sus comparaciones son similares. que opinas?


----------



## camilo_arm (Mar 4, 2009)

bueno  hace mucho trataron este tema, pero pues hoy en dia estoy desarrollando un electromiografo, interfaz usb y software para visualizacion. Las preguntas que tengo son las siguientes:
1. para el aislamiento electrico del paciente con el dispositivo, exite otro modo de hacerlo sin usar los integrados como:  iso y loc?
2. he encontrado que la referencia del sistema debe evitar que la maginutd de corriente de fuga supere   un valor maximo(10uV), para evitar shocks en el paciente o otro problema. he visto circuitos que usan esto, como el ecg, pero no he visto como se debe diseñar este circuito, alguno sabe o conoce alguno para un electromiografo.?


----------



## caplan (Ago 30, 2009)

hola,
soy nuevo en este foro, esta muy bueno.
quisiera saber como puedo calcular o diseñar un filtro para utilizar un A.O. de instrumentacion.
gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 30, 2009)

Es todo un proceso, primero de entrada tienes que amplificar toda la señal del cuerpo humano, posteriormente la pasas por un filtro notch para eliminar la frecuencia electrica, despues por un pasabanda para la frecuencia que necesites y finalmente vuelves a amplificar si requieres.... obvio todo depende de exactamente que necesites hacer... 

En este post (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/mover-motor-electrico-movimiento-una-parte-cuerpo-21181/) dejo un esquema de un circuito completo que usabamos para mover protesis electronicas... puedes duplicarlo si quieres...


----------



## javier906 (Ago 25, 2010)

hola 

tengo problemas con la amplificacion del sensor mpxm 2102, ya que este sensor tiene una variacion en mV y  no e podidor dar con un circuito que amplifique esta salida para poderla trabajar con un pic

agradezco los que me puedan colaborar


----------



## carlostipant (Ene 22, 2011)

Hola como están, muy bueno su aporte pero lo que quisiera saber cómo puedo saber que mi circuito está funcionando la señales de salida que debo obtener y las variaciones en que rango deben estar ya que, pero  mi circuito  yo lo he realizado con un INA101HP, con lo que logre receptar la señal EMG.
Pero con todo eso he tenido un problema en el acople de tierras entre paciente y hardware por lo que he tenido varios problemas  espero  me puedan orientar en este inconveniente.
Espero me puedan ayudar en el tema por la acogida muchas gracias.

Atte.: Carlos


----------



## carcastillo (May 13, 2011)

Hola como estan;
estoy diseñando tambien un ECM para el proyecto final de mi carrera Ing electronica, y nesecito ayuda.
1. Mi circuito lo estoy realizando con un INA128, filtros pasabanda y filtro notch a 60 Hz, eso lo tengo montado, ahora nesecito visualizar la imagen o realizar simplemente un detector de picos de voltajes positivos que encienda un led, esta ultima etapa simplemente nunca me ha funcionado, espero que me ayuden con un circuitoque me realize esto.
Gracias de antemano


----------

